# Humming noise when accelerat even in neutral



## nanojaz (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi all,
I own a nissan note 2 1.5 dci (90cv) year 2014, and i get a strange humming noise when accelerating even on neutral, it seems to me like the car is sucking too much air , as you know in the 1.5 dci the air filter sucking pipe is placed directly on the engine under the hood, not sucking from the outside of the vehicule.....the noise is quite anoying for me specially when drivin in city.

on some forums they talk about some broken pieces on the dashboard, or, the timing belt not alligned and even a defect on air filter.

Could you please help me or give me some advice

( exuse my english  )


----------

